# I caught another bass



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A failed docklight outing turned into some shore stalking along the river near the house. A couple weeks ago I lost a stud in a particular bend. Second cast last night I felt that telltale thump. When I set the hook I knew she was “real”!!! After some babying around brush and almost falling in the water I lipped this thing. Maaaaaaaaaan do I wish I caught her pre-spawn, but I was still pretty pumped. Over 27”


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good fish, what did she hit?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a big ol river bass.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DLo said:


> Good fish, what did she hit?


Green pumpkin power bait worm.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine bass there Chris !


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Berkley Power Bait has been my go-to for many years for Texas Rigging in North Carolina. Very nice bass!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that's still a big'un.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

oh yeah!
thanks for sharing that big girl.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

27+"? That's flirting with double digits! Awesome bass, Chris.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Slob! 

Florida Strain for sure, built like eels.


----------



## Fishinsam1 (Feb 19, 2018)

evidently im fishin the wrong water


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, prespawn she'da went in the 10-11 range at least!!! Nice ole pig especially fer the river!


----------

